# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  Πρησμενοι λεμφαδενες

## konsav92

Καταρχας καλησπερα. Περασα πριν απο εναν περιπου χρονο μια αγχωδη διαταραχη που ανχονομαι μην παιθανω και τα λοιπα , η οποια με οποιοδηποτε προβλημα παρουσιαζω μου ξαναερχεται. Λοιπον πριν απο 2 μηνες εμφανισα πρισμενους λεμφαδενες στο δεξι μερος του λαιμου μου ενω λιγο αργοτερα στο δεξι παλι μερος η αμυγδαλη γεμισε με πυον με αποτελεσμα να με ποναει κυριως στην καταποση. Τελοσπαντων πηγα στον γιατρο του τοπικου μας κεντρου υγειας , ο οποιος ειδε τους λεμφαδενες και μου συνεστησε να παω να κανω αιματολογικες εξετασεις , εξετασεις αντισοματων , και κατι αλλα οπως καλλιο και τα λοιπα. Λοιπον οι αιματολογικες(γενικες) εξετασεις ηταν μια χαρα οπως και το καλλιο και τα λοιπα. Ενω παραλληλα στα αντισωματα βρηκε οτι περασα λοιμοδη μονοπυρηνωση.Ησυχασα εγω διοτι ειχα αλλα πραγματα στο μυαλο μου γιατι διαβασα περι λεμφοματων και τα λοιπα . Το προβλημα ειναι οτι ακομα ανχονομαι διοτι οι λεμφαδενες ειναι ακομα πρισμενοι και παραλληλα εχω καποιες ενοχλησεις στην κοιλια και νιωθω κουρασμενος (ισως γιατι χθες περασα ενα απιστευτο αγχος για αυτον τον λογο),Επιδη ψαχνω γενικα στο ιντερνετ τωρα για λεμφωματα και τα λοιπα Λετε να ειναι ανυσηχιτικο η απλα αγχονομαι για το τιποτα? Αν μπορειτε πειτε αναλογες εμπιριες

----------


## konsav92

κανενας? :Frown:

----------


## keep_walking

Οτι σου ειπαν οι γιατροι...αυτο ισχυει , εμεις τι παραπανω να πουμε για τους πρησμενους λεμφαδενες ακομα και γιατροι να ειμασταν?

----------


## konsav92

Δεν ξερω παντα σκεφτομαι οτι μπορει να κανουν λαθος ξερω γω οι γιατροι

----------


## dora-agxos

βρε κονσαβ αφου σου ειπαν για λοιμωδη μονοπυρηνωση γιατι ψαχνεις για λεμφωματα?θα ξεπρηστουν κ οι αδενες!αργουν λιγο!ειχε περασει μονοπυρηνωση η ανιψουλα μου..!
βγαλε απο το μυαλο σου τα ασχημα!τα οποια ειναι κ ασχετα!κ ασε το google!να χαρεις!εχεις αρρωστοφοβια ε?τι ρωταω κανει μπαμ :Smile: 

χαλαρωσε...

----------


## keep_walking

Εμεις παντως σιγουρα δεν μπορουμε να ξερουμε , γιατι εαν ημουν ενας πανεπιστημονας γιατρος παλι δεν θα ειχα στα χερια μου τα δεδομενα οπως ιατρικες εξετασεις.

Απο κει και περα η νοσοφοβια (υποχονδριαση δεν λεγεται αλλιως?) ειναι ενα ψυχολογικο θεμα ναι...εαν σε επηρεαζει σε μεγαλο βαθμο ισως να επρεπε να επισκεφτεις εναν ψυχολογο.

----------


## konsav92

Τι να πω ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια παιδια :Smile: 
Παντως αν εχει κανενας αλλος ο ιδιος η καπιο γνωστο του προσωπο παρομοια εμπειρια με πρισμενους λεμφαδενες να μας το πει

----------


## konsav92

Για παραδειγμα διαβαζα ενα αρθρο που λεει οτι η λοιμοδης μονοπιρινοση ειναι υπετειος καμια φορα για το λεμφομα Hodgkins

----------


## *Ghost*

Ολα αυτα που περιγραφεις ειναι συμπτωματα της μονοπυρηνωσης (εκτος απ το αγχος  :Big Grin:  )

Εχω περασει μικρη και προσφατα περασε ο φιλος μου....

Η κουραση ειναι απ την αρρωστια, και αν δεν προσεξεις τον εαυτο σου στην αρχη, μπορει να νιωθεις κοπωση για αρκετους μηνες... 

Μην αγχωνεσαι, δεν ειναι τιποτα σαν ασθενεια! Απλως πρεπει να προσεξεις τα νεφρα και το συκωτι σου (γι αυτο ποναει και η κοιλια σου, γιατι ειναι πρησμενα...). Απλως προσεξε να μην χτυπας πολυ στην περιοχη. Γενικως προσεξε τον εαυτο σου! Οι λεμφαδενες θα ξεπρηστους μονοι τους.

Ολα καλα!  :Smile:

----------


## Elie

Θέλεις πολύ ξεκούραση σε αυτή τη φάση και καλή διατροφή, για να τονώσεις το ανοσοποιητικό σου. Η μονοπυρήνωση μπορεί να τραβήξει σε χρόνο, οπότε θα κάνουν λιγουλάκι να ξεπρηστούν οι αδένες σου. Δεν υπάρχει λόγος για τόση ανησυχία.

----------


## elle

μην σε απασχολει και εμενα μου πριζεται ο αριστερος προς τα πισω.. δεν ειναι κατι

----------


## konsav92

Πηγα σε εναν γιατρο ,πολυ αξιολογο τελοσπαντον και μου ειπε οτι αν θες υπογραφω οτι δεν εχεις λεμφομα η καπια νεοπλασια. Αλλα θα κανουμε και τις εξετασεις να δουμε γιατι ειναι πρησμενοι οι λεμφαδενες. Κατι που με ανυσιχει ακομα

----------


## killerpan

koitaza ola ta sxolia kai den xerw an exw kai egw to idio..den exw paei akoma se giatro alla 8a paw to suntomotero.. vasika egw niw8w ena priximo sto simeio pou vrisketai o 8uroeidis kai niw8w pws otan katapinw salio paei kai ka8etai ekei san pixto salio kai mou prokalei kai tasi gia emeto otan milaw... Sas parakalw opoios xerei kati na mou pei!!! Euxaristw!!!

----------


## sousou

αχ τι διαβαζω τωρα...και εγω εχω πρισμενους λεμφαδενες απο την αριστερη πλευρα.εκανα υπερηχο και μου ειπαν οτι δεν ειναι τιποτα.ομως δεν ξεπριζονταν.αρχισα και εγω να ψαχνω στο ιντερνετ και πιστευα τα ιδια με σενα και αγχωνομουν.πηγα σε παθολογο μου ειπε οτι δεν εχω τιποτα.μου πιεζε λιγο την κοιλια και με ρωταγε αν ποναω οποτε ρωτα τον γιατρο σου για αυτους τους πονους αν και δεν πιστευω οτι ειναι τιποτα.μου ειπε να κανω αιματολογικες αλλα το αμελησα...μετα ξαναεκανα υπερηχο και μου ειπαν παλι οτι δεν ειναι τιποτα.
αφου σου λενε οτι ολα ειναι καλα μην ανησυχεις. :Wink:

----------


## Lacrymosa

κανεις εξετασεις και αμα δεν δειξουν κατι δοβαρο δεν υπαρχει λογος να ανησυχεις...απο κει και περα για τα ψυχοσωματικα συμπτωματα απ το αγχος η ψυχοθεραπεια γενικα βοηθαει πολυ..

----------


## killerpan

borei auto na exei kapoia sxesi me AIDS i tipota tetoio??? :/

----------


## Lacrymosa

αν πιστευεις πως μπορει να εχει σχεση καλο ειναι να κανεις εξετασεις αλλα προσπαθησε να ελεγξεις το φοβο και το αγχος σου μη σου γινει δλδ εμμονη ιδεα....

----------


## patsy

γεια σας.κι εγω απ τον νοεμβριο εχω πρισμ,ενο λεμφαδενα πισω απο το αυτι.στον υπερηχο εδειξε οτι ειναι ενας και 0,67 εκατσοστα.με παρακολουθπυν στο θεαγενειο στο ογκολογικο νοσοκομειο στην γναθοχειρουργικη γι αυτον αλλα μου λενε οτι δεν ειναι τιποτα.φυσικα κι εγω εχω ψαξει τα παντα γι αυτο οπως εσυ.αλλα τωρα εχω σοβαροτερα προβληματα κ δςεν ασχολουμαι κ τοσο με αυτο.με βλεπουν στο θεαγενειο καθε 3 μηνες γι αυτον.τωρα καλο μαιο.οποτε αμα σου λενε οτι δεν ειναι κατι σοβαρο το ιδο εχουμε.απλα εσυ περασες κ μονοπυρηνωση.εγω που δνε [ερασα απο που???χαχαχα.περαστικα μας!!!!

----------


## Παστελι

Τα ιδια ειχα και εγω πριν κανενα μηνα,αλλα εγω ειχα και τους 2 λεμφαδενες πρησμενους.Πριν κανω οτηδηποτε ομως εφυγαν και δεν επαθα τπτ.Δεν νομιζω να ειναι κατι σοβαρο παντως.

----------


## dhmhtrhs91

Καλησπέρα και απο μένα αν και περσμένα μεσάνυχτα.
Θα ήθελα να κάνω μια ερώτηση απλά αν γνωρίζετε απο πρωσοπική εμπειρία και γενικότερα.
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχεις πρησμένους λεμφαδένες απτο άγχος?Και πως είναι ακριβώς όταν πρήζονται?
Ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας :Smile:

----------


## Άγνωστος

> Καλησπέρα και απο μένα αν και περσμένα μεσάνυχτα.
> Θα ήθελα να κάνω μια ερώτηση απλά αν γνωρίζετε απο πρωσοπική εμπειρία και γενικότερα.
> Υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχεις πρησμένους λεμφαδένες απτο άγχος?Και πως είναι ακριβώς όταν πρήζονται?
> Ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας


Δεν ξέρω για άγχος, αλλά μου έχει πει γιατρός πως μπορεί να γίνει από στεναχώρια.

----------


## ntonto11

Σε καταλαβαίνω.. Είμαι άνθρωπος που αγχώνεται πάρα πολύ και τον τελευταίο έναν μήνα έχει πρηστεί η λέμφος στο δεξί μέρος του λαιμού μου και επίσης νιώθω κάποιες διαταραχές στην κοιλιακή μου χώρα... Είναι όντως ανησυχητικό και δεν ξέρω απο που προέρχεται..

----------

